# What products to use on FRIZZY hair?? r/o



## Laura (May 12, 2004)

my hair is driving me CRAZY lately. Here's my story, Its 4/5 inches past my shoulders, thick (very thick) and i wash it every 2nd day.. If i leave it dry naturally it goes curly (which im liking coz thats in fashion at the mo!) but still there's some frizz there even when i use taming spray Then if i dry it with the hairdryer its SUPER frizzy too so then i gotta take out my flat iron to straighten it and get rid of the frizz.. But i can never iron it without it getting super greasy.. I'm stuck in a rut, any suggestions on what to do? PS, i aint getting it cut for a while


----------



## Californian (May 15, 2004)

*Note:* *Click on the links to see the examples*







Have you tried a *diffuser* on your dryer? They have some 'healthy for your hair' systems that you can attach to your hair dryer and it connects to a *hair bonnet* on your head so that you actually condition your hair with warmth, rather than fry it with heat.

Also check this out: "... if you dry an individual's head with a regular hair dryer on one side and then use a positive ionic dryer on the other side, the side dried with the *ionic dryer* will almost always be shinier, softer, and smoother. Moreover, the ionic side will help eliminate frizz and flyaway ends. Finally, ionic dryers work faster than your everyday garden variety of blow dryer and tightens the cuticle layer of the hair causing it to look better.&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt; "&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;For frizzies, I have recommended*L'Oreal's Mega Moisture pomade*. I think it works fantastically, but my hair is straight. I imagine that it would work on full, wavy hair as well! The *conditioner* from the same line is excellent!!&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;*I'm sure other folks here have some great recommendations!!!!!!*&lt;/O&gt;


----------



## allisong (May 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Note:* *Click on the links to see the examples*





Have you tried a *diffuser* on your dryer? They have some 'healthy for your hair' systems that you can attach to your hair dryer and it connects to a *hair bonnet* on your head so that you actually condition your hair with warmth, rather than fry it with heat.

Also check this out: "... if you dry an individual's head with a regular hair dryer on one side and then use a positive ionic dryer on the other side, the side dried with the *ionic dryer* will almost always be shinier, softer, and smoother. Moreover, the ionic side will help eliminate frizz and flyaway ends. Finally, ionic dryers work faster than your everyday garden variety of blow dryer and tightens the cuticle layer of the hair causing it to look better.&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt; "&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;For frizzies, I have recommended*L'Oreal's Mega Moisture pomade*. I think it works fantastically, but my hair is straight. I imagine that it would work on full, wavy hair as well! The *conditioner* from the same line is excellent!!&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O style="MARGIN: 0px"&gt;*I'm sure other folks here have some great recommendations!!!!!!*&lt;/O&gt;

Agree with Cali..A diffuser helps to cut down frizz also Try the Frizz Ease line by John Frieda(if you have access to it)Another great styling line is Thermasilk(by Helene Curtis)especially their Volume and Shine Tonic(spritz on before blow drying and your hair turns out staight and loaded with shine but no sticky feel)


----------



## creek (May 15, 2004)

I have tried ALL silicone anti-frizz serums out there and I prefer Frizz Out from Jheri Redding, it is sold only at Ulta. If you try it you will see the difference.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 19, 2004)

Bed Head After Party This will not build up at all, trust me i use it before I blowdry after I blowdry then I flat iron then I use it again. My hair is fine, so if it doesn't weigh my hair down it will not weigh yours down at all.


----------



## Californian (May 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Bed Head After Party

This will not build up at all, trust me i use it before I blowdry after I blowdry then I flat iron then I use it again. My hair is fine, so if it doesn't weigh my hair down it will not weigh yours down at all.




*Tip of the Day award!*


----------



## Laura (May 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* Bed Head After Party This will not build up at all, trust me i use it before I blowdry after I blowdry then I flat iron then I use it again. My hair is fine, so if it doesn't weigh my hair down it will not weigh yours down at all. WHATS this?? I never heard of it!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 23, 2004)

*Tigi Bedhead After Party* is perfect for revitalising and refreshing you locks! This lightweight creme will control those funky fly-aways and leave your locks silky soft, shiny and ready to party.

*How to Use:*
Work a dime size amount between the palms of your hands and smooth on to dry or wet hair. Style as desired.
*
Features: *
*Look -* Silky, shiny &amp; healthy looking
*Feel -* Smooth &amp; soft
*Hold* - Lightweight
*Hair* - Any length of hair or texture
*Details -* Revitalises colour-treated hair


----------



## Californian (May 25, 2004)

See this post also: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=1619 For great hair products!!


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help girls, i'll go add it to my wishlist or hopefully ill be able to get someone to do a CP for me when i get my b'day money in July coz we cant get TIGI here


----------



## karv07 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use Pro Naturals Moroccan Oil Hair Treatment with Heat Protector which reduces the frizz, plus it protects the hair from any damage and leaves it shiny, soft, healthy and resilient.  It works amazing.


----------

